# Downriggers with a tiller motor??



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Im starting to setup my boat with a couple downriggers and trolling setups for trout and salmon. Can this be done easily with a tiller motor, or is it much easier with a steering wheel setup? I can use either setup, just curious as to maybe who has used both on a small boat. Thanks


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've used a tiller motor 14' boat this year and a 12' tiller boat before that. I think its fairly easy to do. I can successfully run 6 lines off my boat on a fair day. 4 on the choppy days. Still always catch fish though and made it work with what i've got.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got a 17' tiller, and have no problem fishing up to 12 lines off of it, when I have the wife and kids along. I run two stacked riggers.. (1 off each corner/side), High and Low divers off each side, two core/copper rods off each side w/planners. Works fine for me.


----------

